

What's new in Rails 4.1 - sergiotapia
http://coherence.io/blog/2013/12/17/whats-new-in-rails-4-1.html?hn=true

======
sergiotapia
The feature I find the most exciting from this write up is the Actionpack
Variants.

I work on responsive web application all the time, and my biggest pain point
is tablet fitting.

9 times out of 10 I have to manually write the tablet areas and hide the other
content in tablet width. Bandwidth wasted!

With this I can create my tablet views easily. :D

